# New RCZ 270bhp



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

http://skiddmark.com/2013/07/peugeots-2 ... -road-car/

_"...based on the current 1.6-litre THP turbocharged unit shared with MINI, the 'R' produces 270bhp, 330Nm of torque and emits just 145g/km of CO2.

Combined fuel consumption is an impressive 44.8mpg despite being capable of 0 to 62mph in 5.9 seconds, 0 to 400m in 14.2 seconds, the standing kilometre in 25.4 seconds and 50 to 70mph in 6.8 seconds (using 6th gear). Top speed is an electronically limited 155mph.
At 1280kg, the RCZ R is 17kg lighter than the less powerful RCZ, giving it a power-to-weight ratio of 211 bhp per tonne. Its suspension has been lowered by 10mm and features a wider track, increased camber angle and 19-inch alloy wheels which are +0.5 inch broader than before.

Its dampers are new, matched with stiffer springs and a thicker anti-roll bar for improved handling and agility. A set of Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 235/40 R19 tyres provide the adhesion.

But will it stop?

The most important upgrade for any track car is the brakes - there's no point going faster if you can't also stop more quickly - so Peugeot have fitted a set of four-piston calipers which clamp down on discs with a diameter of 380mm and a thickness of 32mm. Peugeot say the 'R' can now decelerate from 80mph to zero in less than 61 metres.

The discs are supplied by British company Alcon and mounted on an aluminium hub."_


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

This is one car I really cannot stand, such a blatant copy - should all be burned.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery !
the original was a cheap knock off but this really may be a genuine competitor if the price is right.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looks so much better that the first model , rear looks more balanced , I like it 8)


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

conlechi said:


> Looks so much better that the first model , rear looks more balanced , I like it 8)


Totally agree, they have grown on me

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, so it's pretty obvious they stared *really hard* at a TT before designing the RCZ, but there's no denying that's a better looking car than the Mk2.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

and with 270bhp...a possible competitor.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

and bigger brakes, ( 380 mm discs,, 8) ) stiffer susp, lower, wider, seems someone has done what we need to do to our cars to make them go properlly :lol: still no 4 X 4 yet


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

My daughter -in - law has had one of these from new for about 3 years. It's been completely trouble free and it drives nicely enough as well as being spec'd with just about every toy you can think of. The only drawback so far is that the performance hasn't lived up to the looks, but this R version looks like it's going to put that right and make it a genuine TT competitor which it's certainly not been as yet despite the ravings of some of the motoring press when it was first launched.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Ok, so it's pretty obvious they stared *really hard* at a TT before designing the RCZ, but there's no denying that's a better looking car than the Mk2.


You make me laugh!

Regards
Ross


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ross_cj250 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so it's pretty obvious they stared *really hard* at a TT before designing the RCZ, but there's no denying that's a better looking car than the Mk2.
> ...


Mk2 owner thinks Mk2 is better looking??? Did not see that coming...


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Spandex said:


> ross_cj250 said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Oh, stop it,I'm getting a pain in my side! :lol:

Regards
Ross


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ross_cj250 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Mk2 owner thinks Mk2 is better looking??? Did not see that coming...
> ...


Good good. Always useful to have a defence mechanism...

Especially under the circumstances. :wink:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Will be interesting to see the road tests and how they put that power down through the front wheels, if they pull that off, then that would be a good chassis setup.

Those Frenchies have a habit of getting front drivers to steer well.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I think it looks nice from the side but awful from the back and not so good from the front


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Ok, so it's pretty obvious they stared *really hard* at a TT before designing the RCZ, but there's no denying that's a better looking car than the Mk2.


Never have I seen digs at the Mk1's on the MkII forums, seems a MkI thing. :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so it's pretty obvious they stared *really hard* at a TT before designing the RCZ, but there's no denying that's a better looking car than the Mk2.
> ...


This isn't the Mk1 forum and I don't own a Mk1.

If I had to buy a TT right now, I'd get a Mk2, but that doesn't mean I can't recognise a better looking car when I see one.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I apologize I thought you had a MKI and was having a dig.

As for better looking, well "beauty is in the eye of the looker" as they say.
Personally I think it looks like the dogs dinner.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

No way is the RCZ better looking than a Mk2


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Seen the new RCZ at Goodwood yesterday, it looks much better than the 1st incarnation , the rear more ballanced with the rest of the car and it looks a more stocky car 

Wouldn't chose it over a MK2 TT though


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd choose it over a Mk2 if I was actually buying one either, but from looks alone (if you can see past the badge, if that sort of thing worries you) it's just so much bolder than the current TT. The Mk2 is just so reserved. It's almost bland looking. Not ugly, just not memorable.

At least the RCZ has something about it. It looks like the designers actually enjoyed themselves - the Mk2 just looks like the designers were constantly having the accountants telling them to tone it down a bit to appeal to the masses.


----------



## idahospeed (Jul 15, 2013)

What is the price range of this car?

$30k US?

For $30-$40 we can choose from an STI, 370Z, G37 or an Evo.
At least thing this has style.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

idahospeed said:


> What is the price range of this car?
> 
> $30k US?
> 
> ...


Currently prices range from $32600 - $36228. Prices aren't yet announce for this new high performance version but it will no doubt see a big price hike.


----------

